# Study visa info.



## kamal1986 (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi ,
It's kamal here..
Actually My younger bro. Want to come here in Australia for study visa . Actually he done bachelors in mechanical engineering from India now he decided to come here for further studies... Is it possible he can come here for hotel management or cookery course???


----------

